# Hey guys



## johnbr6 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thought id post up this in here. 

I live in North Wales. Anglesey and need to ask this 

1. Where's the nearest engine detailing/ cleaning workshop? 
2. Where is the best paint/ bodyshop? i want mine re-spraing and want a top top top job. 

Ta
John.


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Mate whereabouts in Anglesey? Only ask as my Missus is from Bodfordd, I know its a small world up there!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi mate, My folks like on Anglesey (Holy Island actually!) and I'll be up visiting them within the next month if you want some work doing.

Not sure where a good bodyshop is - you'll have to travel to bangor I reckon. Just ask about and see if there is a name that crops up a lot. Also have a look at their work before you give them your car!

James


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to DW by the way!


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I'm on Anglesey


----------

